# Yes, it's me AGAIN...opinions on this colt please



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

This is a colt that I really like, I have been staring at these pictures for two weeks now. 
He is for sale at a very reputable breeding and training facility. I have rode several colts from this same place but with different bloodlines. 

He is a 2012 colt
Dam-http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/topsails+sugar+baby
Sire-http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/silver+gun

I guess I just wanted some reassurance before I make the 7hr drive.
What do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Things I like about him are his short back, strong coupling, general croup and hip shape and I think he has a decent set to his hocks (though none of the photos shows his hind end all that well). And he is a pretty color.

Things I am not as keen on are slightly long pasterns, skinny neck, which appears slightly ewed and a touch short, plain head, possibly clubby left front foot and possible swelling in that same knee (in looks enlarged in both photos to me). He might be a touch back at the knee too.

Overall I think he is worth a closer look, but would make sure that left knee/front leg is not going to be an issue. IMO his heels are too tall all around too.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Tryst!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree with tryst. Close look at the LF. His face looks mustang/ Spanish.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I do like his croup and hip, nice. Hmmm I'm not sure if that neck is for me (but I'm finicky about necks) and the pasterns look a little longish and upright.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks DHW and Muppet!

I will see if they wouldn't mind taking a couple pics for me before I go down there.
I actually like his head for the reasons DHW said..LOL. If he was a filly I might be turned off by it though.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I like his engine! Nice butt. His back is nice and short and his neck seems to tie in to his chest nicely and a bit low to his withers. He has a pencil neck.. but he is what.. a coming 2 year old? that may change. 

He has a slightly steep shoulder but a nice short barrel. 

He seems to be quite light in bone. As he matures and gets heavier you may wish he had more bone.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I like him. Neck seems a little too fine somehow, but he will probably grow out. Either way I wouldn’t knock him back for the right price, looks to me like he will shape up to be a good solid horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I appreciate the input everyone but it looks like I have to spend my "new colt fund" on fixing my truck. I managed to do almost $5000 worth of body damage today *sigh*

$3000 for the side panel of the fender and $1800 for a tailgate.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

poor truck. What happened? Lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dodge vs. 1500# bale of alfalfa....alfalfa won..lol!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Did you park under the bale or did the bale fall in love with the truck..... ....;-)


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

pft, beat up trucks look tough, I'd buy the horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Did you park under the bale or did the bale fall in love with the truck..... ....;-)


It was a love /hate relationship 

Two step process, I smashed the fender with the bale getting it in then crinkled the tailgate getting it out.
I promise I have done this hundreds of times and never ruined a truck. I guess today I made up for it.



AnrewPL said:


> pft, beat up trucks look tough, I'd buy the horse.


LOL! Funny you mention that Andrew...I am thinking about bypassing fixing the truck temporarily...tee he...
However I made myself sick when I did it and cried. This pickup was the nicest thing I ever owned. Ah well it's just sheet metal I guess. 
I am thinking a flatbed may be in order.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I'd go for the horse too, I can't even see the damage in the truck. Plus, next time you get hay it could happen all over again!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

EponaLynn said:


> I'd go for the horse too, I can't even see the damage in the truck. Plus, next time you get hay it could happen all over again!


 
You guys are a bunch of enablers! LOL!

It could happen again... I am thinking flatbed and a new horse....


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup^ new horse first though right??

PS. Beat up trucks show life experience... my tailgate is just as messed up lol. Who needs em?!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, definitely time to go flatbed....but that can wait LOL.

I actually really like this colt. Sure, he's not perfect, but no horse really is. He's got a compact, tough looking "using body". 

It seems to me that horses always look lighter in bone in pictures than they do in real life. I know that's the way most of mine are....in my pictures, they look like they've got chicken legs but they really have good bone when I'm standing there physically looking at them.

He's got a cow-horse head on him. Not "halter" pretty, but an intelligent head with wide set eyes and delicate ears. His neck is a bit funky looking in those pictures, but he's young and he was on the alert in most of those pictures, especially the one where his neck isn't hidden under his mane. He looks like it should look a lot better when he's bulked up with age and training and carried level instead of like a giraffe.

I think he's a nice looking colt with a lot of potential. Certainly worth a serious look.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Yep, definitely time to go flatbed....but that can wait LOL.
> 
> I actually really like this colt. Sure, he's not perfect, but no horse really is. He's got a compact, tough looking "using body".
> 
> Couldn’t agree more.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Yup^ new horse first though right??
> 
> PS. Beat up trucks show life experience... my tailgate is just as messed up lol. Who needs em?!


You mean you HAVE a tailgate????


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

:wink: Let your insurance fix the truck and buy the horse.:lol:


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Actually, take $1500 and get a trailer and haul the hay on that. MUCH easier on the truck. Much. 

Oh.. and get the horse. You can always repair the truck.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm with everyone else, I would get the horse, and worry about the truck later, or not at all.


----------



## Lostlita (Aug 13, 2013)

Well, every horse is perfect.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> You mean you HAVE a tailgate????


Um I'm on tailgate #2 hahaha. I smooshered the stock one so I just have a web for my pups.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Roperchick said:


> Um I'm on tailgate #2 hahaha. I smooshered the stock one so I just have a web for my pups.


Ours came without it....fell victim to an overeager gooseneck we were told.....fit right in with us.....


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Soooo? new horse? or fix truck?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Ours came without it....fell victim to an overeager gooseneck we were told.....fit right in with us.....


Sounds like mine. There was a dip...that was steeper than it looked...and gooseneck met tailgate. popped the handle off. Crunched it down a good 2-3". And we had to actually reach into the tailgate to unlatxh it till I took it off and put the web on hahahaha:lol:



OP we need updates! I personally vote for flatbed truck and horse haha


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well both truck fixing or putting a flatbed on and horse buying has been put on hold for a few days.
Going to use the money to set up the big hay train which includes registration on the white Peterbilt and the over length/ overweight permits for a big job that may solve the whole problem and then some  Fingers crossed.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

tail gates dont like hay bales. I pretty much like the looks of the colt, all except that neck.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Elana said:


> I like his engine! Nice butt. His back is nice and short and his neck seems to tie in to his chest nicely and a bit low to his withers. He has a pencil neck.. but he is what.. a coming 2 year old? that may change.
> 
> He has a slightly steep shoulder but a nice short barrel.
> 
> He seems to be quite light in bone. As he matures and gets heavier you may wish he had more bone.


 
Agree with Elana! He is very light boned and you can see already that he's going to carry some body on him as he matures, so that would be a concern. And he's not ewe necked...LOL, so don't worry about that. I actually like his neck and it will fill in across the top with muscle and he gets worked and matures....he has a killer neck in the making.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That is not a horse I would drive 7 hours to look at. It is just an average horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> That is not a horse I would drive 7 hours to look at. It is just an average horse.


Well, I do like his breeding which was a huge factor for me. Otherwise I probably wouldn't drive an extra couple of hours to go look. At this point, given where I live, I am already looking at 3 hours plus drive to look at some better bred horses. They are fewer and farer between here. Don't get me wrong there are nice horses here but many do not have papers. If I want to do breed shows or a futurity prospect then I need the papers. 
Matter of fact yesterday they had a big horse sale in town, they gathered a big bunch of horses off the rez because they were out of feed. Good lookingl horses- they went for an average of $150 a piece. But no papers of course. If I was just looking for some more ranch horses then we would of bought some. Plus my husband wants to put together a bucking horse string but we just don't have facilities right now.

And I am not too worried about how pretty his head is or his coloring, I just want them to have the cow, smarts, willingness and the conformation to support it all


----------

